# Desperate for Pregnancy Symptoms!



## Sue MJ

Hi,

We're all guilty of it, in our 2ww - as we know we have our lovely embies on board, we assume that our bodies will suddenly start kicking out all the pregancy hormones and we should all be feeling something 'positive' to say 'YES' we're definately pregnant!

Well, I've been trying to think a bit logically about this (OK, have the occasional blip - where logic just goes out of the window!). Lets face it, we have our embies put back between 2-5 days post EC, well the day of EC, is classed as the day of Ovulation, so you then need to allow 6-10 days post ovulation, for the embies to implant (or there abouts anyway!). Once implanted, it's not suddenly going to produce mountains of hormones, these will build up over the coming weeks, or months, at which point you may then expect the various symptoms (bare in mind, many women don't experience any symptoms at all!).

I think we are all so desperate for some sign, that our imaginations run wild, we analyse every twinge, every bit of tiredness etc......

So, not sure if this is helping anyone, but I've found the following information about Early pregnancy Symptoms, which I think has to be the most down to earth stuff I've read;

*Q: What are typical early pregnancy symptoms and pregnancy signs? Can I feel the pregnancy signs and symptoms before missing my period?

Many women have typical pregnancy symptoms even before they miss their period. However, most of the typical pregnancy symptoms and signs are directly related to the pregnancy hormone hCG. Small amounts of hCG enter the blood stream several days after implantation, about 8-10 days after ovulation. Thus, typical pregnancy symptoms typically do not appear until the hCG has reached sufficient levels which is about 1-2 weeks after you miss your period (3-4 weeks after ovulation, or 2-3 weeks after implantation), at a time when the hCG has risen enough. Nothing will really confirm a pregnancy except a positive pregnancy test.
The first symptoms and the time of their appearance are listed here:*


Temperature drop (dip) on Implantation day
Implantation bleeding or spottinga slight staining of a pink or brown color on average 8-10 days after ovulation))
Lower abdominal cramps
A positive blood HCG pregnancy test: About 10 days after fertilization/ovulation
An elevated bbt curve for 15+ days without a menstrual period
A missed menstrual period (amenorrhea):
A positive urine pregnancy test (HPT): As early as 10-14 days after ovulation/fertilization or 3-4 days after implantation. The more sensitive the HPT the earlier the pregnancy test will be positive.
Nausea: as early as 2-4 weeks after ovulation (BrJObGyn 1989b;96:1304)
Nipple or breast tenderness: 3-4 weeks after conception
Fatigue: 3-10 weeks after conception
Vomiting: 3-10 weeks after conception
Food cravings: 1-2 months after conception
Frequent urination: usually after 1-2 months
Softening of cervix: usually not before 6 weeks after LMP
Constipation: later on
Lower back pain: later on
Darkening of areola (breast nipple): After 14 weeks
Fetal heart beat on sonogram: 8-9 weeks after conception
Fetal movements: 16+ weeks after conception

The Link for this site is;

http://www.babymed.com/docs/english/21.asp

Hope you find this useful - so lets stop stressing!!! Remember everyone is different and there are many pregnant people that were convinced they were not pregnant and thought af was about to arrive any moment!

Take care all,

Love,

Sue 

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Sue MJ

Thanks Carol,

Well what a rollercoaster these last few days have been. Gone from being really positive for the best part of the 2ww - to then having one day thinking hey, this is good to another when I've been constantly knicker checking and dreading going to the Loo!

Yesterday was the latter - very jittery, but by the time I went to bed last night - I'd turned everything around and instead of panicking about having af type pains - thinking they are pregnancy type pains! This site that I've posted a link to is really good, so many women have put their experiences - really down to earth.

I was again awake throughout the early hours of this morning (instead of from 4.30am - from 3am, and no Carol, not doing anything like that.....), and for the first time ever during any of my cycles, I was relieved I never had any pee sticks in the house as I so wanted to test, well that was for one moment and then in another, a blind panick, thinking - no can't test, until Wednesday I will always have hope....

Take care all,

love,

Sue


----------



## Sue MJ

Thanks Carol,

I'm awake everynight for 2-4 hours - so don't tempt me, you may get a call at an unsociable hour!!! 

You're OK - I wont be testing early - I'm not buying my pee sticks until tomorrow afternoon. Although I felt that I wanted to test this morning or perhaps tomorrow morning - I'm far too much of a coward, so could never go through with it!

Thanks again, you're a good mate!

Love,

Sue


----------



## Pilchardcat

Dear Sue

Bless you hun for taking the time to post your messages about 2ww symptoms, I and am sure many many others spend hours scouring the www for a tiny bit of info & hope in someone else's symptoms and then trying to match them up to our own !!

Its a real tough time for everyone, really appreciate your information

Lots of love Amanda x x x


----------



## Lucy

Sue !!

Don't test til Wednesday! You were very definite about this the other day, so don't cave in now! It must be so tempting (well, it got the better of me didn't it), but you only have tommorow to get through and then the horrible wait will be over.

Looking for pregnancy signs is a tricky one, isn't it. We are all so pumped full of drugs and hormones, that we can't really compare ourselves to other people and the symptoms they get. Yet every niggle takes on a huge importance because we are just so desperate.

I will be around later tonight for a serious Pep Talk (yours, not mine). 

Nearly there Sue!!!!


Lucy xx


----------



## Allie K

Sue,

Had to say well done for not testing early - it is so tempting. (My DH banned me from going unaccompanied to any shops leading up to our testing day).

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you on Wednesday.

      


Allie


----------



## Pilchardcat

Sue

Thanks for finding time to pass my 2ww !!

I have been on that site since 11am and its now approx 2pm & I am still in my dressing gown 

Wow - that site has so much info, especially the 1st trimster board - lots of info about pg symptoms before ++ testing etc etc

Thanks again Sue, Love Amanda x x x


----------



## *Kim*

Well done Sue 

for not testing early. I know you can do it. After Lucy has finished with you it will be my turn  

Love Kim


----------



## Lucy

Well Sue, it's ten past eight - WHERE ARE YOU!! 

    Me and Kim are lining up here to fire some positivity your way.     

Hope you are ok.


----------



## *Kim*

Thats right Lucy let me know when you have finished with her.

Hope your ok, and nice and fat 

Love Kim


----------



## Bex

Hi,
Just wanted to say a big 'thank-you' for the posting on sysmptons.
I'm due to test Friday, 3 days and counting but had shows on Sunday & a little today. I've been waking up feeling so hot, i feel wet and had awful stomach pains on Sunday night that kept me awake.
I've got a very open mind for Friday, although i am obviously hoping for a positive.
Good luck to everyone
love Becky x


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Becky

Good luck for Friday, fingers crossed for you.

love kim


----------



## Sue MJ

Hi Bex,

Glad you found this helpful - I think it's fab and just had to share it, I know how we all beat ourselves up during the 2ww desperate for symptoms!

All the best for your testing on Friday!  

Love,

Sue


----------



## Sue MJ

Hi Girls,

I hope this thread is helping any of you in the 2ww!

I think I can now definately back up what I was saying - don't panic if you don't have any symptoms (as I said it's really early!), you can still have a  result!

I can honestly say during the 2ww - I have not had sore boobs (other than when I've pinched them), not had nausea or sickness. I have been tired on and off - but then I've not slept properly at night for so long, so wouldn't read too much into this, when waking during the early hours for 3 or 4 hours at a time - it takes it out of you!

So apart from having similar to AF pains on and off since last Thursday - I've not had any of the other 'Early Pregnancy Symptoms' that you alway see banded around the place.

So please don't despair and beat yourselves up - try and be logical - really believe (especially in 's) and then you'll have your best chance!

Take care all,

Lots of love,

Sue


----------



## Janieb

Sue

Thanks you wisw girl for doing this thread. I have read this over and over and am trying to appeal to my logical self.

I know I must not read into anything
I know I must not read into anything
I know I must not read into anything
I know I must not read into anything
I know I must not read into anything

But it's hard isn't it?

Jane


----------



## Sue MJ

Hi Jane!

Yes it is hard not to read into anything! I've spent the morning getting myself really wound up - thinking of all the things that can go wrong - I just can't wait for my scan next Friday to see a heartbeat or two or three! So I'm desperately wanting symptoms to make me feel I am pregnant - I have 4 pee sticks which say YES, but no symptoms.... I don't want to keep relying on pee sticks!

All the best Jane,

Love,

Sue


----------



## Sue MJ

^bump^


----------



## Sally Cork

First time on this site and am in the 2ww - third time of IVF - have had pretty poor embryos everytime so am a bit negative. Has anybody been successful with poorly rated embryos?
I have no pregnancy feelings but I do have premenstrual feelings - is anybody else going through those feelings? I have abdominal pain and sore boobs - just like I do before my period. Early days - embryos were replaced on Monday - 2 days ago.
Thanks for help,
Sal.


----------



## Pilchardcat

Dear Sal

I Know there will be people on here who will be able to help you, but I just wanted to say good luck to you, 3rd time lucky & fingers crossed hun

Love Amanda xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid

Hi Sally,

Those symptons you describe are normal ..... its a waiting game Im afraid.

The sore boobs are the Cyclogest and the abdo pains are likely to be from EC/ET.

all the best 

Tony,
x


----------



## Sally Cork

Thanks for your message - will keep you informed.
PS: I hate this waiting game,
Sal x.


----------



## SophieRashid

hi , i took my hpt on 22nd Feb , and this was +ve  I am 5w5d BUT have not felt any symptoms apart from the odd twinge in the groin area and that seems to have gone in the last couple of days , my scan is on the 11th March and i'm just scared wondering whether all is ok ...


----------



## Hun

Hi Sophie,
I too have had practically no symptoms, and am scared that there might not be much going on in there anymore. However compared to the other girls on the too scared to move thread, I think we are the lucky ones! 
I get up every morning, don't feel sick, and last night didn't really feel tired. The only symptoms I have, which I have had since ET is crampy pains, which seem to get worse in the evening. But its early days for us both, and things could change yet!

When is your scan - mines on the 16th?
Hun xxx
(5weeks and 2 days - last 1 week and two days seem to have taken ages!!!! - this is worse than the 2ww!)


----------



## SophieRashid

hi hun, since my last post started to feel quite unwell ,bit of temperature , also felt very bloated and feeling full that i could not eat a thing , then had diarhea since yesterday! i'm going to ring up the hospital tomorrow to have a chat with them , my scan is on the 11th , every day is a nightmare to get through at the moment .


----------



## MichelleK

Hi Sophie and Hun

I am glad that I am not the only one feeling so jittery about having no symptoms! I keep looking at my boobs to see if they are any bigger or if the veins show more - and nothing! I keep checking my knickers too for signs of a miscarriage - how sad is that!

Sophie - sorry that you are not feeling great - best to get it checked out with the clinic. I did have a little diarhea last week for a day but I put that down to the cyclogest - they are really interfering with my bowels!

Hun - my scans on the 15th - the day before yours and its only then that I hope they will confirm the pregnancy. I havn't really had any cramps either so am wondering if all the medication that I am taking is making me feel pregnant! I am on steriods, daily injections, baby asprin and the cyclogest so goodness knows whats going on in my body!

I am finding it very hard to sleep through the night at the moment too - always tossing and turning and waking up - as you say waiting for the scan is worse than the 2ww!

Heres hoping we all feel less jittery tomorrow.

Michelle


----------



## Lem

Hi I am new here. It seems like everyone here is pregnant. I am on my TWW also--CD 25 on Clomid my first cycle. Am supposed to test on the 5th of April according to the nurse who did the ultrasound before she gave me the Clomid. I got a +ive OPK on the 14th of this month. Since CD 20 or 21 i have been having AF cramps, really to the degree that i felt i was getting my period early. THey are on and off until today. Yesterday i had severe lower abdomen cramps also that kept me awake all night, they were excruciation. Like this throbbing pain, along with my boobs and nipples and lower back. It was horrible! I am still not getting my hopes up high, it may just be the clomid that is making me have different PMS symptoms. Congratulations to all on your pregnancies, hope i get pregnant this month also. Have been trying to conceive for a year and nine months now with no success. 

Lem


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi girls,

Just popped in to offer some support to all of you still at the most mentally agonising stages!

For those of you who have had the glorious +ives, you are not alone in your terror of something going wrong, we all did it!! Try not to worry about symptoms, or lack of, as the girls I tested with have been at every part of the scale from nothing at all through to hospitalisation (me and one other girl) with extreme sickness!

I have to say I had nothing other than af-type pain until about 6-7 weeks when I started being sick, and I still get the af pain now at almost 35 wks pg!! Quite a few of the girls have just sailed right through with nothing more than a fat belly though, so anything is normal really, but we all panicked regularly at least until we could feel bubbs moving.

For those still hoping, the same applies. Unfortunately there is no reliable symptom to give away your result, so unfortunately it's just a case of wait and see. I had the same "symptoms" with both of oyr ICSI attempts, which all disappeared before I was due to test, but got a -ive first time and a +ive the second. I know it's torture, but try not to read into anything.

Well I hope that helps a little. Good luck to all of you 

Trish xx


----------



## gillian35

hi is it still possible to be pregnant even after doing a test i was 38 days when i tested im now 40 days and still no af. i have felt like shes coming for over a week now and still no af. no sore boobs feel sick but not sure if thats a stomach bug. never been this late.


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi Gillian,

I know that cyclogest delays af by quite a bit n( I was about 10 days late when using it), but if you're not using that then I would ring my clinic if I were you, just to get a professional opinion.

Good luck  

Trish xx


----------



## Fifers

Thank you so much for this post! It is so reassuring to know that feeling absolutely the same as always does not mean anything one way or another! It was a great comfort to understand what is happening and why there are no symptoms at this early stage. I have my pregnancy test on Sat 24th April - the anniversary of the day I met my husband so here's hoping that's a good omen! Will let you know!


----------



## clarabell

hello,
reading you details on your two weeks 
i have been about the same .
from last thursday up till, monday . i was ok . just thinking ive got pass one day with no bleeding.
but now i'm going to the loo to check for bleeding all the time . but now i have gone pass the first week . i told my dh , that i feel like i need to know now one way or the other , but i have put off the temptation, with wait until the 17th.(so far yet so near )
glad i'm not the only feeling like this


----------



## Soozle

~I am so relieved to have found this site!(this is my first post) I am (as of today) 1 week in to my 2ww and wondering how I can cope until next Friday (July 2nd). I have been experiencing some spotting and so been trying to resign myself to the fact that it hasn't worked. 

I am so relieved to find this site. If I can just manage to resist testing there is still hope.

Thank you

Soozle


----------



## marzy

hi soozle
spotting could be a sign of implantation
hope it helps
marzy


----------



## Cas

You can not imagine how pleased I was to read your message. I am currently on 2ww and joined ff today. Something changed last night - it always seems to happen at this time and I am convinced that this change in feeling is a sign of my period on its way. I have just been through an egg donor cycle and do not have any breast soreness or anything else strange however I cant help but listen to every tweak my body is making - nights are long and exhausting. My sister knew she was pregnant straight away way before period so I assume that I should too. Thanks for the list of symptoms and timeframes - I m going to try and stay +ive for next week - 21st is the test day.


----------



## Jo Taylor

Hello Cas,

Try not to worry too much hun. I know thats easy to say but I'm sure it doesn't help. 

I'm the same as you - I've had no symptoms apart from cramping every now and then (which obviously makes me think AF is on the way) and SLIGHTLY sore boobs but I think I'm imaging that. 

Why don't you hop over to the July 2ww area - everyone is in the same situation over there and we all know how you're feeling. 

I only posted for the first time yesterday and I feel better already. 

Jo xx


----------



## petalni

First time posting here as I'm spending most of my time reading everyone elses messages!
I've a week still to wait and I really haven't any symptoms at all so I've got to the stage that I believe I'm not pg. My ex had ICSI treatment with his ex and of course they had a child so I'm finding it hard to believe that it won't work for me. I have no gynae problems but she did. This is such a difficult time having to wait. 
I've had no symptoms such as any sort of show, cramps etc. I had a few pains up until yesterday but I think it was just pain after ec. Oh for this week to be over - it's worse than waiting on exams - my life is at a standstill! argh!!


----------



## Mara

Hi petalni

Have patience, you're almost there!  I am in the same situation as you, just waiting and checking out every possible symptom that may mean something.  I am losing sleep over this but I know, and so should you, that it is too early to feel any true symptoms of pregnancy at this point. My fingers are crossed for you!

stay cool,
mara


----------



## petalni

Thanks Mara.  Just spent the w/e with my partner's daughter who was born with the help of ICSI, so i know it works.  She's 5 and the usual little monster!  They're all off for a family barbeque but I really couldn't face it.  Not that anyone knows but babies always come up in discussion.  Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## pinkputney

Hi - anybody out there to talk to.  I had 2 embies transferred 4 days ago and am in such a state thinking i have period pains already and that  it is all over.  Does anyone have any advice for me?  I feel like I am going mad with anxiety.

Miranda


----------



## BlueSoo

Hi Miranda

and welcome to FF!   .  

My embies were put back on Sunday, and I've had AF type pains ever since.  Think it's due to being poked and prodded about so much during EC and ET, but also to the Cyclogest I'm taking.

Why don't you join us on the August 2004 2ww'ers board, where you'll find lots of others nervously passing the 2 week wait?  

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## katkutta

Hi there!! 
I have just registered today. But most of the three weeks i've been reading your topics and all of your replies. I' seven days late and i was bleeding two weeks ago. My breasts are very sore and i am gaining weight like a walrus. My husbund says that it's all just in my mind   but i feel a strange feeling inside of myself. Tomorrow i've got a check up at my gyno.
Wish you all the best, good luck!!


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies

I'm due to test on Saturday and cos I won't get my results until Monday evening !!!!! I'm going to do a hpt on Saturday too.

DH and I went shopping today and bought some hpts which he's hidden cos he knows how impatient I am but it's driving me NUTS I REALLY want to test.  Any tips on how to take my maind off it  Wish I could have a large Vodka - sigh !!

love

Sarah Lou xx


----------



## Bena

Hi all, I've just started the 2ww, ET yesterday, only one embie, very precious!  Feeling every twinge from my tummy today and desperate not to "loose" embie - any advice from you all would be gratefully recieved!  DH doesn't want me to be an invalid for too long!  He thinks I am verging on neurotic (who wouldn't be?)
Bena


----------



## Jacki22

Hi Bena, sounds like you are at the same stage as me. I am in the second week of my 2ww, and I am gonna test on Saturday. Apart from feeling restless and hot all the time ,i feel quite normal. If being forgetful is a symptom then yippee it's looking good!!! I am pretty much carrying on as normal, doing stuff around the house , going to work , walking the dog , and analyzing every twinge I feel and staring at my boobs. It's driving me crazy .

Good luck to you and your dh.


Jacki22 xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bena

Hi Jackie
How are you feeling, I have been really emotional, with what I can only describe as PMS, convinced AF will appear at any moment and dreading the BFN!  I am trying to stay positive, but going back to work tomorrow, and dreading it!  Hope you are coping a bit better than me?
Bena


----------



## Crommers

Hi all!

Think were all feeling the same!!!  I bought a HPT yesterday ready for my test Wednesday - BIG mistake...  Glad Im at work to prevent me running off to the loo!!!  Need pee stick police!!!   Me too convinced the old witch is going to show her face at any minute - have ache in tummy just like normal before she arrives! 

Can only carry on hoping!!!

Fingers crossed for you ladies!!  
lots of love 
Marie
xxx


----------



## Bena

Hi Marie - your medical history is about the same as mine!  Is is ok for you at work? I am worried that going back to work is the right thing to do, although I'm not really able to take more time off.  At least you are nearly there now - have everything crossed for you, and prayers too.
Bena


----------



## country girl

Hi everyone,

This site was posted on the 2ww for Sept and I have found it very helpful so thought I would pass it on to this thread. It is the symptoms you get during a 2ww that ended in a positive. It turns out that you dont get any!

This site is good and worth a look.

http://www.the-burrow.freeserve.co.uk/personal/infertility/symptoms.html

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Jacki22

Hi Everyone,

I am in the second week of 2ww and had been feeeling nothing until last night . Now I can feel AF reering its ugly head. So all in all I am feeling a bit low today. This is our first treatment and now I am sure it's not the last. I was sure I was not going to be too upset, but my eyes keep filling up and I fight back the tears. DH is fed up with me going on about it all, don't get me wrong he wants a baby as much as I do but the men don't always understand why we women get so emotional.

We are going to have a break for one month then try again in Nov, but is it okay to keep trying naturally in between treatments?

Good luck to everyone else in 2ww!!!   

Jacki  xxxxxxx


----------



## Crommers

Jacki

Dont give up yet babe!!  If you look through the postings, most people get abdo AF type pains in the 2nd week.  I know its hard to stay positive but it ain't over yet girl!

In answer to trying natuarlly, my DH best mates step mum had failed ICSI and concived natuarlly the very next months, so Im sure its safe - everything crossed that it will work this time for you.

Lots of love and positive thoughts to you and DH   

Marie
xxxxxxx


----------



## Queen of Sheba

dont give up matey

i had af type pains and got a positive. and whats more i have still got them. you cant tell the difference between the uterous cramping getting ready to get rid of the lining or the uterous stretching to accomodate for the embryo. or if you can you deserve some kind of trophy!!


----------



## tiff

Hi Queen of Sheba

I'm from the October 2ww board...your post has given me a glimmer of hope. Yesterday & today I've had ALL my usual pmt symptoms, tummy pains, spots  , hot flushes, feeling down ... I have 5 days to go until I test. Did you have other symptoms or just tummy pains?

I'm going mad as to what is going to happen... 

Many thanks and huge congrats on your BFP!  

Tiff xx


----------



## Crommers

Hi Tiff

I too have just got BFP (yesterday) and had all symptoms you have - especially at the beginning of this week, pains in ovary area, cramping and stuff - you really just don't know whats going on inside!!!  Keep your fingers crossed babe!!  Sending you lots of    

Love
Mariex


----------



## Jacki22

Hi Marie, Thanks for your kind words and your positive thoughts. I bit the bullet and tested yesterday and got a BFN on CD 23. Normal cycle is 28 days on the dot. Could I have tested too early in my eagerness to get the waiting over with? I have not had any more cramps yet! or spotting. What is going on with my body? I am keeping a note book from now on so I can compare any future changes.

Congrats to you all with BFP   

lOVE 
Jackie xxxxx


----------



## lollyalt

Hi Guys

Newbie to the 2WW - Had ET today!  Anything I should be looking out for/avoiding?? Good luck to you all


----------



## traceycarol

Hiya ladies.

I didn't sleep a wink last night.  Must have checked if af had arrived at least 6 times in the night.  DH got a bit miffed when i kept waking him up.  

Been having AF pains on and off since about day 4/5 after ET.  Also my breasts have got bigger (bonus) but are really tender.  Could this just be the cyclogest and eostrogen tablets or does everyone get this.  Maybe I'm going to get AF after all.

I'm rambling, I think I'm going insane,  Had to go on EBay today and buy some new boots to cheer me up.  Worked for about 5 minutes.

Does anyone else feel like me.


----------



## tiff

Hi TraceyCarol

There's loads of us feeing like you on the October 2004 2wwers thread!!
Amazing how retail therapy really does what it says on the time eh!! 
I feel sick everytime I go to the loo - just in case of    
Good to meet you!
Tiff xx


----------



## Bena

Hi Maire
Big congrats to you and your BFP!  I am still hanging in there and still hoping and praying for the BFP on Sunday.  Feeling so mixed up but glad to see you wrote you had pains in your ovary area, I have too, and am becoming concerned about it.  It was my only active ovary for follicle production and I'm hoping its just moaning about the treatment, nothing else.  Felt dizzy too but I just don't know whats going on in my head, never mind what embie is up to!  Still saying my prayers for this little embie to make it! 
Bena x


----------



## Queen of Sheba

hi tiff,

i got the sore boobs straight away but this must have been the cyclogest cos they went away again and didnt come back until after the 2ww, and arent too bad now depending which bra im wearing. 
i very occasionally thought i felt a bit light headed but only for a split second and i thought i was imagining it. This happenend only maybe once or twice a day if that. i decided i must be imagining it and so did an evil pee stick just to prove to myself that i was actually mad but then it was a faint blue line.

i then spent the next week peeing on sticks once or twice a day to see if it could darker and it did (i wouldnt recommend this though it was v expensive)

i also started to pee for england sometimes several times a night and still am. Have still got what i can only describe as a dull ache in the lower tummy area and every now and then a stabbing pain. no implantation bleeding  either.

good luck


----------



## tiff

Queen of Sheba

Thanks so much for your response!
Sounds like you EDD will conincide with your Anniversary - what a present!  
All the best
Tiff xx


----------



## liza

I have been reading that alot of you have had AF "type" pains.
It's the "type"that interests me.
I have had aches and pains and cramps but not identical to AF which is that low heavy intense cramping that makes me feel like I need a no.2 (sorry tmi)
Until this morning  9 days post transfer.
has any one had a positive with the exact same AF cramps as usual or have they just been similar.

 i think I'm going to be sent to the shrink before i get to wed( test day)


----------



## Bena

Hi Liza
I've not really got "those" type of pains, but more of the dull ache at the moment.  I am due to test on Sunday but I may crack and test tomorrow morning.  I have had a full range of AF pains, ovary pains, PMS type headaches and PMS  emotional swings!  I have had the most stressful day at work today I have ever had so if my embie makes it he has got to be a fighter.  I felt lightheaded and was physically shaking today from stress.  I am now wishing I could have a drink to unwind, but that isn't an option!  This is the furthest I have ever been towards sucess with any fertility treatment and am desperately hoping this is the one!  Don't know if that helps, but I would say from the last 2 weeks of my own experience, whatever the pain, don't read anything into it.  I think not only our bodies but also our minds are very messed up from all the treatment!
Bena x


----------



## liza

Thank you for you kind reply.
I think I'm going mad with anxiety.I just want to know now.
It's so exhausting
Good luck


----------



## Ceri.

hi guys, i had et on sun3rd oct. testing on the 18th. got cramps too, boobs feel like 2 rocks stuck on my rib cage. well sore. living off a chocolate diet, cant get enuf of the stuff, went shoppin last night spent about 20quid on proper food and about 60quid on chocolate! just waiting for the zits to arrive in force! good luck every1.


----------



## Aunty_drew

Heya ladies 

I don't really belong to this 2ww thread because I am not undergoing treatment at the moment - I am still waiting for AF to show up before I start a fresh cycle!!!!!  

But I thought I will share what happened to me in the past.  I get dull AF pains (like want to go to loo to do number 2) probably halfway during my first week.  I am not sure if it has anything to do with my endometriosis - but the dull ache is quite scary and makes me think I am going to get my AF!  But I think the AF aches is to do with the `expansion' of uterus preparing itself to accomodate the embryo - or it could be because your body is overshooting progesterone to `prevent' AF from coming ... any other ideas??  (Also another strange thing I experience is the `thickening' of uterus - it feels pretty swollen inside)  

Good luck everybody!  

Lv Drew


----------



## Reb

Hi girls

I am too getting af pains now.  I am trying to take my own advice and not think the worse, I already have no hope of this working with one thing and another.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow      .

love

Becca
x


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Hi all,

Just had 6 week scan picture on 'male factor ICSI part5 [10]' dw got sensitive boobs during 2WW and has been major bouts of PMS. Or as I know it the it's your fault syndrome  .

I suppose in the one sense it's a good thing but I'm more interested if anyone knows that this could continue for the next 8 months... She's not thrown anything yet... 

Anyway she appreciates my support and I've learned to spot the symptons!! 

Regards
Andy


----------



## emma jayne

hi my names emma im new to all this i had my first attempt at icsi this week and im now on the two week wait any ideas how i can keep sain during this time!!!


----------



## clarebear

hi all
iv not posted on here yet, but im on my 2weeks wait ,im due to test this fri coming ,but was naughty and tested today 2 days to soon ,was very disapointed to see a negative and now feel 10 times worse ,was hoping for a faint line, i felt like drawing one on with a pen ,lol
but im still trying to be positive,i just hope its not detected out in my urine yet,as this is are 4th attempt ,could not bear another negative x


----------



## DebsM

Thank you!

Am still sitting here at 11.47 in my pyjamas.  I found this website last week and have just joined - I cannot keep off it.  I had my first ICSI in May this year and fell pregnant first time, naturally I was absolutely on top of the world.  Unfortunately I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks.

Last Friday I had my first FER, so, am also in that desperate for pregnancy symptom stage, tomorrow I will be one week closer to learning if it has been successful.  After reading all your other messages I finally feel that I am not alone in the way that I feel and other people too have all these desperate feelings.  The endless advice on this website has made me feel so much better .... it's priceless.  Thanks.

Looking forward to adding other bits of information that have been useful to me in the hope that I may be of help to others.

DebM xx


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Clare - Hope things are ok, i don't want to assume anything but wishing you positve vibes      

Take care
Andy


----------



## debbie62

hi all new here wot a site don't know how Ive missed this .Get my test 29th glad to know I'm not alone looking for signs it seems every ache & pain i get I'm on the net scouring for info ,decided just to stick to this so much info loads of people in the same boat don't feel so alone anymore.I'm hoping that i can last out and not test myself but don't think i will (maybe i will)
good luck to everyone
Debbie


----------



## quackers

Hello,
hadn't read this thread for a little while so only just came across Aunty Drew's message about AF pains.  I don't know a great deal about it but I thought it was partly due to the uterus expanding/contracting to get ready to expel the endometrial lining when fertilisation hasn't occurred.  I wonder whether any of the fertility nurses could shed any more light?
Quackers


----------



## petal b

hello everyone i am on my second week due to test on friday and could not wait and tested today and got a negative.i know i should not have done it but could not help it .clairec read that you done the same, it is so hard is'nt it.wishing everyone good luck who is testing this week.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I did that too petal b - not good is it!


----------



## donna maria

hi

my husband came across this site for me today

i have DS matthew from 4th ICSI. he was born april 2002.  last year i had 2 further ICSI both neg and i am in the 2nd week of my 2ww at the minute for my 3rd ICSI. i have been feeling fairly positive during the last week but today i have been feeling signs AF is on its way. my boobs had been very sore but they aren't as much now, my tummy had been feeling firm but it too is sofer now. i have been feeling upset & down today and feeling irritable. i think i'm loosing my sanity. 

it was a great comfort to read your posts. it made me feel i am not alone. i am on another BB at present but there isn't much happening on there and i needed to chat.

i think as D Day approaches i am getting more nervous. test date is fri but AF usually appears tues/wed. so i'm dredding those days. up until now i have kept busy going to lunch with family & friends but after tomorrow i won't plan anything much. if af is going to arrive i prefer to be at home.

anyway enough moaning from me. 

i am going to watch corrie and have a big piece of chocolate cake and ice cream to cheer myself up.

thanks for listening

donna


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi Donna Maria
I feel like you too- I have DD from 1st ICSI born April2002
and am on my 3rd go now (2ww) trying for a sibling/s
I have just tested 4 days early and got a neg. feel really down. I dont know if this means all is lost though.... I just dont know.
When is your test date?
My AF arrived 2 days before it last time and as I have niggly AF pains and spotting I am worried.
x


----------



## donna maria

hi

i hope things are not over for you yet. 4 days early seems very early to test. i was day3 transfer and my test day is fri but like you AF usually arrives 2 days early. i will probably test wed if AF doesn't appear first.

i hope your spotting settles. it is a very nerve wrecking time!!!!

i am feeling a little better. i'm planning to keep busy. i am meeting a fertility friend later on so it will be nice to have a chat with her. she has recently gone through tx and gpt BFP she has had her scan and she is pgt with 1. maybe some babydust will rub off onto me.

take care

donna


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi Donna,

AF arrived this PM   feeling terrible naturally....

I wish you lots of love and     for Friday and 
 of course.
Sometimes I feel little bit guilty on here because I already have a child from a successful cycle and so many don't. It is still very hard though, it doesnt take away the yearning.....


----------



## jane1

hi rowingbow,
im so sorry to hear your af has arrived  .sending you a big cuddle  .thinking of you
all my love
janexxxx


----------



## LizzyB

Donna ~ hi there and welcome to ff, i've added you to the 2ww list......follow the link to find it and all the other 2ww ladies:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24249.msg291879#msg291879

Loads of luck to you.....really hoping you get that BFP,

Rowingbeau  will post elsewhere,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## aisling

|I too have gone tru' ivf and got to know alot of girls who havent been successful - hope this isnt too horrible but a sure sign you are pregnant is if your breasts remain tender up to the day you are to test. If tenderness goes from your breasts about 4 days before hand then you most likely are not pregnant. I hope this is not too negative for you. I will say a prayer for you n embie


----------



## Sue MJ

I didn't have tender breasts right the way through the whole of my pregnancy - so don't go with the last comment... everybody is different.  The only way my breasts would have been tender at all, would have been coz I kept prodding and poking them to see if they were in desperation for a symptom.

Good luck to all!

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## Karray

Hi everyone! just joined today as this is me just finding this web sight. This sight has been like a breath of fresh air to me. I am at 2ww stage I had FET 10 days ago, having my preg test 4th May 2005. I have had abdominal cramps since Monday and been worried sick, but since reading about everyone Else's experiences I have learned not to allow this to stress me out,  and now looking at them as possibly a good sign.

I am finding it hard not to test unfortunately I had tested 4 times till I found this sight, my test is on Wednesday 4th May I will try very hard not to test until then

thanks and I hope everyone has a positive result


----------



## freda

Thanks Sue

I'm 7 days post et and am experiencing af-type cramps. Reassuring to see your info. Makes me feel a little bit more positive.

freda



Sue MJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're all guilty of it, in our 2ww - as we know we have our lovely embies on board, we assume that our bodies will suddenly start kicking out all the pregancy hormones and we should all be feeling something 'positive' to say 'YES' we're definately pregnant!
> 
> Well, I've been trying to think a bit logically about this (OK, have the occasional blip - where logic just goes out of the window!). Lets face it, we have our embies put back between 2-5 days post EC, well the day of EC, is classed as the day of Ovulation, so you then need to allow 6-10 days post ovulation, for the embies to implant (or there abouts anyway!). Once implanted, it's not suddenly going to produce mountains of hormones, these will build up over the coming weeks, or months, at which point you may then expect the various symptoms (bare in mind, many women don't experience any symptoms at all!).
> 
> I think we are all so desperate for some sign, that our imaginations run wild, we analyse every twinge, every bit of tiredness etc......
> 
> So, not sure if this is helping anyone, but I've found the following information about Early pregnancy Symptoms, which I think has to be the most down to earth stuff I've read;
> 
> *Q: What are typical early pregnancy symptoms and pregnancy signs? Can I feel the pregnancy signs and symptoms before missing my period?
> 
> Many women have typical pregnancy symptoms even before they miss their period. However, most of the typical pregnancy symptoms and signs are directly related to the pregnancy hormone hCG. Small amounts of hCG enter the blood stream several days after implantation, about 8-10 days after ovulation. Thus, typical pregnancy symptoms typically do not appear until the hCG has reached sufficient levels which is about 1-2 weeks after you miss your period (3-4 weeks after ovulation, or 2-3 weeks after implantation), at a time when the hCG has risen enough. Nothing will really confirm a pregnancy except a positive pregnancy test.
> The first symptoms and the time of their appearance are listed here:*
> 
> 
> Temperature drop (dip) on Implantation day
> Implantation bleeding or spottinga slight staining of a pink or brown color on average 8-10 days after ovulation))
> Lower abdominal cramps
> A positive blood HCG pregnancy test: About 10 days after fertilization/ovulation
> An elevated bbt curve for 15+ days without a menstrual period
> A missed menstrual period (amenorrhea):
> A positive urine pregnancy test (HPT): As early as 10-14 days after ovulation/fertilization or 3-4 days after implantation. The more sensitive the HPT the earlier the pregnancy test will be positive.
> Nausea: as early as 2-4 weeks after ovulation (BrJObGyn 1989b;96:1304)
> Nipple or breast tenderness: 3-4 weeks after conception
> Fatigue: 3-10 weeks after conception
> Vomiting: 3-10 weeks after conception
> Food cravings: 1-2 months after conception
> Frequent urination: usually after 1-2 months
> Softening of cervix: usually not before 6 weeks after LMP
> Constipation: later on
> Lower back pain: later on
> Darkening of areola (breast nipple): After 14 weeks
> Fetal heart beat on sonogram: 8-9 weeks after conception
> Fetal movements: 16+ weeks after conception
> 
> The Link for this site is;
> 
> http://www.babymed.com/docs/english/21.asp
> 
> Hope you find this useful - so lets stop stressing!!! Remember everyone is different and there are many pregnant people that were convinced they were not pregnant and thought af was about to arrive any moment!
> 
> Take care all,
> 
> Love,
> 
> Sue


----------



## melb

Hi Freda, If its any use I have suffered with what I thought was AF cramps from the night of the embryo transfer 10 days ago. I was so sure I was coming on yesterday I did a test .................i now have 5 positive tests sitting on my microwave .....

mel


----------



## susieB

Sue MJ said:


> I didn't have tender breasts right the way through the whole of my pregnancy - so don't go with the last comment... everybody is different. The only way my breasts would have been tender at all, would have been coz I kept prodding and poking them to see if they were in desperation for a symptom.
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Sue xxxx


----------



## susieB

Sue MJ said:


> I didn't have tender breasts right the way through the whole of my pregnancy - so don't go with the last comment... everybody is different. The only way my breasts would have been tender at all, would have been coz I kept prodding and poking them to see if they were in desperation for a symptom.
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Sue xxxx
> Hi suemj - Iagree with Aisling - she actually said breasts remain tender up to the day of the test. if you normally have tender breasts in the run-up to your period - this feeling stays right up to the day you are to test. for me anyway the breast tenderness goes a few days before my period starts. When i was pregnant the breast tenderness didnt go away as usual. however you are right as breast tenderness comes and goes throughout pregnancy. but i do agree with aisling on breast tenderness remaining is a good but not definate sign of pregnancy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

I had to post as I'm slightly worried about the impact of these comments around breast tenderness. 

We've seen so many women get BFPs with such a variation of symptoms. I'd hate for people to read the post and be devastated.

I've not had a BFP yet so can't talk from experience, but I will say that many of us, either with IVF/ICSI or with FETs are taking Cyclogest. It's a well known fact that this causes breast tenderness and certainly everyone I know has to take  this right up to test day.

I'm just worried that people may be unnecessarily upset about lack of breast tenderness or reading more into it than is appropriate.

LOL Dizzy xx


----------



## Gizzy

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to back Dizzy up with her comments about too much emphasis being put on breast tenderness and its relation to a positive/negative outcome.  When I was pregnant with my dd, I had no breast tenderness just the occasional tingly nipples whilst taking the cyclogest.  As soon as I came off it, I still had no sore breasts or nipples throughout the pregnancy.  She is now 2 years old!  Whilst I won't say to you to forget about symptoms as I know that's what keeps us going during the dreaded 2WW and giving us hope (even though it drives us crazy), but what I will say is don't think you have to have the exact same symptoms, or any symptoms at all for a positive outcome.  Just as you were born beautiful and unique, so will your pregnancy be!
Please stay    
LOL, Gisella. (I hope I haven't upset anyone and my words have come out right).


----------



## skinnybint

Hi all,
I usually post on IUI and have just found this site which has helped a lot.
I'm on day 8 of 2ww post IUI. Symptoms so far have been v sore boobs and AF type pains, more so the last 5 days. I'm extremely on edge as every time I go to the loo I expect to see AF. Also have the metallic taste in my mouth but get all the above symptoms before my AF anyway.
Not tempted to test yet and hopefully won't until earliest next Wedesday (day 14), if AF does not rear her ugly head.
Better go and have some breakfast now.
Hugs for everyone on 2ww.


----------



## LizzyB

Gizzy said:


> Just as you were born beautiful and unique, so will your pregnancy be!


Thanks Gisella ~ i think thats a really fab way to put it


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Everyone!
Im new here but sadly im not new to IUI,IVF etc.   Id just like to wish everyone all the luck in the world, i know the 2ww is the hardest thing to go through. I think its the hardest part of all. Your mind is everywhere and every emotion goes through your head .Having gone through it many times, all i can say try to have something planned during the wait, nothing too stressful , just soemthing to let you think about normal life , even for a few hours.Go to the movies or for dinner.I know its hard, ive tried myself and then  i end up sitting at the PC looking for a site that will tell me im pregnant! ITs enough to drive you crazy if you let it, so try to be calm, a little positive and remember there are people out there praying for you.Good Luck and God Bless


----------



## cathyq

Please girls help,
I have had tender breast's for the last few days, woke up this morning and they are not sore anymore.
I was reading the other posts about breast tenderness going away and negative responses, which is what i had in the back of my mind.
Im devastated , think its all over .
Has anyone out there experianced the same and got a positive.
I feel terrible.


----------



## Lilly

Cathy 

everyone is different hun some people get sore breasts and some dont lots of girls on the site dont get any signs in the 2ww and get   at the end  please dont give up hope hun i have all crossed for you sending you      goodluck for test day hun and remember ++++ thinking 

love always lilly xx


----------



## cathyq

Thanks lilly for giving me some hope back.
I think the tenderness is returning in them, so all those tears for nothing!!!!!!!!!!
Your a star.


----------



## bluebell

Hello all,
I'm just jumping in here as I normally post on the treatment abroad threads but I am on 2WW at the moment, and like all of you, desperate for symptoms that aren't just cyclogest induced.  I've been reading everyone's posts here and seems to me there is one thing still not really resolved.  We have all seen that some women get breast tenderness and some don't, but what about the breast tenderness at first but then it going away ?  This seems to be the particular worry (and my fear too, as mine are very tender at the moment, but in both my unsuccessful previous IVFs the tenderness did go away).  
Is there anybody out there who has had the tenderness at first but then it went away a few days before testing but still got a BFP ??  I think that's the reassurance lots of us would want !!!!!!
Good luck to you all !!
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Caz

Hi. Just to add my tuppence worth to the breast debate (and to answer bluebell's query) I had breast tenderness on my previous 2ww. This went off completely on day 8/9 and I was convinced it was all over. I went on to get a positive. About a day after my positive was confirmed my breasts got very tingly and this was quite a different and distinctive sensation to the tenderness I'd had before. They also didn't "pump up" again like they had been during the 2ww.
I'm on day 7 at the moment and still very tender. Wondering if I'll wake up tomorrow or Friday and they'll have retruned to normal.

So far in all three of my 2wws none have felt the same, nor have the symptoms been the same. I've already had a positive and a negative so I have absolutely no idea which way this one will go and I don't think there's too much point trying to read anything into it...not that it'll stop me of course!


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Caz,
Very reassuring to know the tenderness can go away and you can still be pregnant !!
It's so good to know everyone else is just as obsessed.  I must have checked my breasts about 3 million times today so no wonder they are sore !!!
On the going abroad thread we have two good terms:
OKC = obsessive knicker checking
OBC = obsessive breast checking
Bluebellxxx


----------



## LizzyB

Hi Bluebell....hope you are doing ok and managing to give your boobs a rest 

Have added you to the 2ww list......i'll leave the link to it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30706.msg357598.html#msg357598

Loads of luck to you, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Lizzy !!!
Bluebellxxx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

I've just got my first BFP in three years of ttc, after successful ICSI#1

Many of the symptoms were very AF-ish and I put them down to the cyclogest pessaries.

What was different was:

I had moments of dizziness, sort of like the world would suddenly shift, especially in the car when it stopped moving.

I had lots of heartburn.

My boobs hurt - they often do in 2ww - but this is 'different' - can't really explain without sounding confusing.

Didn't get my usual PMS (sweet craving, moodiness, spots)

Craved rare steak - usually have it well done.

Had a few hot flushes

Felt like I'd done sit ups as all my tummy muscles felt tight/achey.

There were also other things that seemed 'odd' at the time and I was scared to get my hopes up, but looking back now I _can_ put it down to the pgcy hormones.

Don't worry if you don't have any symptoms - it really doesn't matter!


----------



## bluebell

And me too ...       (tested this morning).

I haven't been involved with your lists / thread much as I am an 'abroady' list person, but thanks for your support when I did visit !!!!!!!!!

Congrats to you too, Snorkmaiden !!!!!!!!!!!

Bluebell xxx


----------



## LizzyB

Wooooohoooo....congratulations Bluebell,

Have a very happy and healthy pg 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Lizzy, and all the best to everyone on 2ww.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Bluebell - Wow, massive congratulations! Have a great pregnancy and beyond!

Janine xxx


----------



## Buddug

Hi all - congrats to Bluebell on your BFP !!

I'm currently on Day 11 of 2ww I have been reading the great boob debate with interest. I had very sore boobs (& firm) last week but it went at the weekend. Now I have mild crampy pains low down. I am now of course paranoid that AF is about to make an appearance. Also have a weird taste in my mouth after I have eaten/drunk anything. It's not metallic - just an aftertaste really.

Has anyone had any of these feelings & gone on to get a BFP ?

I know that is a ridiculous question & could kick myself for asking it but I am going slowly insane  

Thanks Bx


----------



## bluebell

Dear Buddug,
Yes, my boobs definitely got less sore towards the end of 2WW (although still slightly sore, and in fact varying, ie sore some poarts of day, not others, so I kept being relieved they were sore again and then suddenly they wouldn't be).  Also veins on boobs kept coming and going.
I also got abdominal cramps, quite low down and at both sides kind of in my groin.  After day 14 (end of 2WW, that pain changed to the middle).  
Also got stange taste in mouth.  Mine was more when I wasn't eating or drinking, and felt I wanted to eat / drink to take the taste away.  However, I alos get this tasye with PMT.  It disappeared as well a few days before end of 2WW.
I think today is your testing day. GOOD LUCK and loads oif massive success vibes from me,
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## lix

Hi girls
I just got BFP in our first ICSI treatment, but I didn't get any symptoms during my 2ww. I was like everyone in 2WW, also desperate for some symptoms, but I got nothing. My breast felt the same, no cramps, from day 4 of 2WW my OHSS were getting better. I was keeping telling my dh that it's not worked. But I was wrong and I'm pregnant now! So try not to read too much into 2WW and try to focus on something else. Everyone's body is different. Don't give up hope till the test day. Hang in there!  Lots of    to the ladies on 2WW.


----------



## juicypips

Hello Lix, 

congratulations!! Thats wonderful news! I test tomorrow and this is my first cycle of ivf, wish me luck i'm getting nervous. What test did you use? I've got clearblues, first response and one from the hospital. I'm a bit confused, is the test day the first day that our period would be due?

Good luck, lix, enjoy every single moment!!        


Babydust to us all.


----------



## beanie10

hiya, this is my first posting and I'm on day 9 of 2ww, my emotions are all over the place, this is my first ivf (with assisted hatching), because of my age (41). My boobs are sensitive one minute then not the next, had lots of twinges over the weekend and then again last night, i had been really +ive until last night when i really thought AF was coming, then there were tears. 

As much as I'm trying to get on with everyday things at work its really hard!

I could write loads more, but thought I'd keep it short on my first posting

Good luck everyone!

Jo


----------



## chucky egg

Dear Jo
I know exactly how you feel.  I have just done IUI I was due to do ICSI but I did not produce enough follicles so was advised to go for a gentler approach.  I have tried to stay positive without getting my hopes up to much and the whole thing is very difficult I am on day eight and have suddenly hit a bad patch feeling as you my AF is coming.  I have also suffered very bad hayfever today and my regular medication for this advises against taking it if trying to concieve or are pregnant, so if anyone knows of any good remedies that work and are safe please let me know.
Good luck Jo and everyone.   
Regards Chucky egg


----------



## beanie10

Hi Chucky egg,

I have heard that a spoonful of local honey is good for hayfever, always worth a try, my DH suffers terribly from hayfever too.

I'm feeing abit better today, can't concentrate on my work, luckily i work for my father in law, so just working pt.

My boobs are very veiny and the cramps have stopped not sure if thats a good sign or not!

Fingers-crossed for you, we have just got to stay ++++ 

My thoughts and wishes go out to everyone on 2ww 

Big hugs
Jo


----------



## Hels Bells

Hi Girls,

I am at the end of my 2ww and am a couple of days late but have been experiencing abdominable period like pains for the last 4 days, not wanting to get my hopes up and to be honest expecting the worst so at least I'm prepared but is it possible to get period like cramps as a pregnancy sympton?

I presume not but there's no harm in asking and being in the know for other months and I suppose I'm willing for something positive to happen.

xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Period cramps are a defo sign of pregnancy, but obviously also a sign AF is coming too. (we cant win)!
Have you got to ring your clinic witht the results?


----------



## Hels Bells

Thanks for your comments and sorry not got back sooner, unfortunately af happened so it's full steam ahead for this month. At the moment still ttc naturally only because we are waiting to see a specialist for further investigation.
Feeling positive but saw a temperature dip today which from what I've heard (and I hear all different things it's getting quite confusing) that if you are pregnant then your temperature should stay high. Going to try to have 2 weeks of time out as after a couple of years of trying it certainly does take it's toll on your emotions.

Hel
xx


----------



## bubs

hi there ,dont know if anyone can answer this for me.i found out i was pregnant on friday but wont be having a scan for another 3 weeks .i am having none of the usual symptoms except that i am hungry every 2-3 hours, really ravenous! has anybody else had this happen to them? my hcg was quite high at 308 so i am hoping for twins and think thats why i am so hungry .i would appreciate it if someone could tell me if this is normal
thanks bubs


----------



## PGD Mandy

Dear Bubs,

Firstly CONGRATULATIONS!!

I'm just a few days behind you.  Had EC 16, ET @ 5 days 21 st and today HCG 133.
HCG of 308: wow, that is probably twins, can forward you a link re numbers if you want...elsewhere in this section.
As for hunger...I am always very hungry and I'm now in my 8th pregnancy!  Never had twins but it certainly could make it worse.  I've always wished I could get sick as I normally put on a stone within a few weeks.
Relax, enjoy and eat!!

A few of us have been posting on ""2nd ICSI day 7 of 2WW".  So far I'm the only one with a BFP. It's nice to find someone with similar dates and similar age!  How fantastic of your sister to donate.  Does she have children of her own?

Might shortly move to the "waiting for scan" board, so maybe see you there!

Mandy


----------



## zoe1

Hi Girls

im 11 weeks pregnant with twins, and all i want to say is i wish you all so much luck.

Zoe1  xxx


----------



## jome

Hiya, 
Do any of you ladies know what happens to your temperature during 2ww after ivf/icsi should it stay high, like any 'normal' pregnancy, or might it be different?

jome x


----------



## jrhh

Well here's to anyone obsesssed with their bodies on the 2ww like I was  and I got a BFP and here are some of my symptoms:

Lots of AF pains throughout. Gradually getting a little less after DAY 11, but not disappearing
Swollen/painful boobs all the time and nipples like beacons.
Sharp cramp like pains of and on.
Some light headed spacey moments
A little queasyness occasionally at any part of day
Bad skin
Very grumpy
Really warm during night
Peeing pretty much all of the time
Not sleeping well.
Symptoms worsening late aft/eve
Vague pregnancy feeling-found myself protecting my belly whilst ot walking etc

Cause everyone is different and lots of these could be stress too, but thought it might help as I spent the whole 2ww checking everyone elses symptoms

Good luck


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi Jacks so pleased for you!!   

All the symptoms you've had I've had too but I tested -ve two days early, meant to test tomorrow but gonna wait til Friday, I think it will be neg tho!!  

   

XXX


----------



## jrhh

Hang on in there Kittymouse     

Love

Jacks x


----------



## kizzymouse

Definitely bfn for me Jacks, hope you are doing ok pregnant lady!!   

I am starting again in April, having a wee rest but am addicted to FF now so wont be going anywhere!! XXX


----------



## Miss Contrary

Hello all
I am very confused with my body at the mo.. not getting any signs of anything. No moods, no soreness (almost constant erect nipples (.)(.).. think that is the cyclogest) but told hubbie he is not touching, no discharge etc, no cravings, taste differences etc.. the only thing I have is the psychological side whereby I am slowing down my daily toil and I am not lifting (I have a job that takes me all over the UK and also I am moving home on 6th March.. could not have timed that better could I  ).
Hubbie thinks I am mad surfing the net and chatting on FF as he says some things are just out of my control.. He loves me really, he just fails to understand the support I get from reading my fertility friends dreams, hopes, aspirations and realisations.
I am supposed to be testing on 27th Feb.. off to Scotland on 26th and come back on 28th (Good timing again)..  Trying to make my mind up if I test before I go or when I come back  ...  I don't really want to test on my own in a strange hotel room.
I will prob test on 28th (I know, how can I bear the wait)..   ..  well, as I was not down regulated I started treatment on the 3rd day of my period.. my test is 14 days from fertilisation rather than 14 days from ET...

What do you think I should do  ? 

Tigger2


----------



## Beth16

Hi all, especially Tigger 2, as life seems to be a rollercoaster ride at the mo for you!  Perhaps thats a good thing, forcing you to think of other things?  You never know, it might just help!  Fingers and toes crossed.  I would say test the later day, as if the Fat Lady hasn't sung by then, it might be +ve!

I'm new to the board, but had two frozen blasts transferred last Tue.  Due to test next Thur - eeek!  Trying to keep calm, but of course can't stop thinking about it and when to test.  I wonder if keeping calm has any effect, or whether it doesn't matter how you feel?  What do you think?

Love and luck  

Beth


----------



## Miss Contrary

Hi there Beth
Yes.. you are right.. I will wait to see if the fat lady sings (not heard that one before  ). Definitley have loads on my mind but keep lapsing in those quiet moments to what ifs and buts.. oh well, I am re-locating back home to a lovely part of the country (from Stevenage back to the Swansea Valley)... Hubbie can't wait...  

My over embie's did not last to blast stage but 2 good ones were put in. How many embie's did you have frozen?  Did you have straight IVF prior? How did that go?

Loads of Q's 

Good luck with your test on Thursday.. I too have my fingers and toes crossed for you

Tigger2


----------



## Beth16

Good morning all and Tigger 2!
How are you feeling today?  Started packing yet?  In a panic?!  Eek! I've heard the Swansea Valley is lovely though, so think how settled you'll feel when you get there.

I've just worked out how to get the pink writing stuff at the bottom of the message - doh! So some info there.  We were so lucky that we got 13 embies to blast, although I was considering having them genetically tested before then to see which were actually viable.  The consultant said not to worry, as taking to blast will naturally lose the duff ones - but they've stayed!  Now they don't know how many are viable, or if it's me that just isn't right.  THey're assuming I am as I've had one beautiful girl and you could go on testing for things forever.  So we're just working our way through the frosties.  6 left after this, but hoping I won't need them yet!

Like you, no real symptoms yet, but uterus feels a bit full and tight.  Didn't get any symptoms when I was pregnant before, so not that worried yet, but a symptom would make me feel a bit better!  

I know I have a bee in my bonnet about it, but do you think that how you feel makes any difference to the result?  Does it matter if your panicking, or if you're calm, or angry, or going mad?!  My consultant says it doesn't, but wonder if it does. 

Let me know!  Or anyone else with a view!

xxx


----------



## Miss Contrary

Hello all & Beth

YES.. PMA is a must (not another name for pre-menstrual - silly billy) but Positive Mental Attitude.

It's really weird but I had overwhelming periods of doubt before my ectopics. I had nighmare's on the first ectopic (before it was found) I dreamt of waking up to blood and small bones in my bed (I am so sorry if that sounds awful).. it made me so upset.. I lost my right tube and suffered with a blood clot in my leg as a result of the burst.. ended up on warfrin for 6 months

On the second ectopic I told hubbie, David, that something would go wrong.. call it a gut feeling.. to which I experienced fluid in my remaining tube which I was advised if it did not drain then it may poison any embryo's transferred or I may have to stop treatment . I kept telling it to go away and it disappeared on my next scan !!! (am I a witch ). The down regulating didn't help me as my ovareis had problems kicking back in so I only produced 5 eggs (but hey.. you only need one ) ... 2 Embies went back in but one of the little bug**r's was so stubborn he would not leave the tube (whatever they use) and he finally submitted himself to my womb on the 3rd attempt. Preg test Negative but my bleeding continued for 21 days (yes.. should have sought help sooner..  - but was told it was 'all those drugs playing with my system').... Hubbie finally persuaded me try another preg test as he felt I was putting off the inevitable (thanks mate).. shows how well he knows me though  .. as I KNEW I was PG and I KNEW it was not right.. so I did and had a Positive PG which was ectopic (I cried .. but was also happy !!! as IVF had worked).

Thank Goodness for Health Insurance... I knew there was a reason I am slave to a Big Organisation.. a phone call later and I was in hospital was a highly acclaimed keyhole gyni surgeon (Wow).. what a nice chap.. Mr Ghattak... Nth London area. Said whilst he was there he would try and remove any adhesions and have a general clean up.. (Great Guy).. Well.. he was shocked to find severe adhesions where I had had my right tube removed.. he did not call them butchers but you can understand his annoyance of his fellow peer group.

So.. another call to my insurers and I am back into hospital 2 months later for my adhesion and tube clip surgery (they also left an 1/2 stub of my right tube on my 1st ectopic)

Now.. this time feels so so different.. no problems, no problems not down regulating (which can bring it's own risks), good womb and 10 eggs this time (4 fertilised normally.. and 5 abnormally !!!! when I asked what this meant it turns out that more than 1 sperm had got into the eggs (ever heard of that one)). My ET went smoothly and I even swear I felt the embie's enter my womb (butterflies in stomach)..Again, good ole hubbie says it must have been the 'catheter' entering the womb area.

I am appling my PMA, keeping warm, eating well, drinking loads of water (and tea) and watching the clock dddrrraaaggggg.

Back to work tomorrow (Tuesday..).. that should take my mind off things.

Packing for my house move.. well poor hubbie is so desperate to moan at me for 'directing' him to things he has not done but he is being so good (Well, I am very hormonal at the mo ) .. I can't wait to move.. we have found a house that is old style outside but has been completely modernised inside (better then we would have done).. It has outstanding views over the valley and has a mountain/forestry to the back and both sides but it is also on top of a Small village (best of all worlds)

Hey Beth... you test in 2 days ... bet you have butterflies at the mo.. 

Beth, I am sending you all the luck in the galaxy and beyond.. and YES.. I believe a PMA is a healthy option as if you feel good, you look good and so bring on the happy hormones. 

love and hugs

Tigger2


----------



## fairycake

Hi Tigger

Just wanted to say that your PMA was so cool.  I'm sorry to hear of your experiences.  Really hope things work out for u both. 
Fairycake
xx


----------



## Miss Contrary

Hi There Fairycake -  

Thanks .. just like always trying to see the good in things

Where are you on your   ??

Have you any symptoms yet ??

Tigger2


----------



## fairycake

Hi Tigger

My test date is Friday but I really want to test tonight!  I have definitely decided to test 2mrw nite.  Wot do u guys think?  It wud not be too early wud it?  Let me know what you are doing with testing, if early or not.

Also preg symtoms - not many but here goes

- AF type cramps but not the bloating that comes with it or the awful moods 
- Night sweats for no good reason, heating is not on at nite and never had this before except when DownRegulating 

That's not really loads is it?! 
fairycake


----------



## Miss Contrary

Well.. Originally I was to be in Scotland for my test date.. on my own.. in a hotel room.... not really conducive to celebrating joy or breaking one's heart... so I was going to test 2 days late !!!!!  how can I wait eh  

But.. have confirmation today that my Scotland trip is cancelled.. so I am considering testing on Sunday (AM).. 1 day earlier so whatever the news I will be at home for the next few days. 

For you ?? Difficult one although I would say go with your heart (as it is what our dreams are all about)    

tigger2


----------



## C.M.S

Hi All,

I tested yesterday tea time. Didn,t really intend to cos not due to until Wed 1/3/06 but thought what the hell, there,s two in the pack!

    Done 4 now cos all positive and was only day 9 post ET but they were day 5 blastocysts.

Shook belly about a bit last night to Chico at X Factor concert!

In complete shock cos was so ill with rectal bleeding 3 days after transfer that that couldn,t be!

Not sunk in yet!

Catherine x


----------



## Miss Contrary

Well Done.. congrats.. it's wonderful news..

Keep Well and take care of your babies

throw some of your fairy dust our way

 

tigger2​


----------



## Guest

Hi all,

Am on Day 10 of my 2ww, tested this morning and got a  

Was so upset, thought it was all over so went out for a run! Haven't run at all on my 2ww  

Do you think it was too early to test and could it still be a bfp? I just read Catherine's post who is due on the 1/3, the same as me and got a bfp already.

So down and dont know what to think - this is my first time.

Would appreciate some advice

Jax


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys, I am hoping day 10 is too early.

I am not going to do it again and just wait till Wednesday!!

Jax


----------



## Chelley

Hope you don't mind if I join you, I have been following your thread for the last couple of days as I too am on the 2ww and so was searching desparately for signs and came across you girls.

So I only just saw your posting Jaxx, I am so sorry, I know how hard this time is right now and I really feel for you.   If you are not really sure and to put your mind at rest you could have a bloodtest with a quantitive Hcg test which is much more accurate than the normal peesticks and will measure the amount of Hcg in your body.  I really don't want to get your hopes up because this time is so stressful already but I have read of others having a low Hcg and the clinic prescribing drugs to help them through the first few days and then going on to have a full pregnancy.  But again, the likely hood is still low.  My fingers are crossed for you            


Congratulation Catherine on your BFP that's great news  

Fairycake - Good luck for your test today.      

Tigger - good luck to you too and I think it's better that you are at home to test, I have just taken some time off for next Wednesday as I also am a slave to a big corporate and have to travel lots and the pressure would be too much on the day.  I have everything crossed for you.

My signs if anyone is interested are mild cramping, which actually seems to have gone today, no idea if that is good or bad.  Massive, Jordanesque boobs which are killing me, V.V. sore, and sometimes moody.  To be honest, pretty much like average AF for me, except the large boobs but I guess that's the drugs.

Good luck to everyone testing soon.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## LizzyB

Hi Michelle 

Loads of luck for your cycle hun.....really hope it brings you a BFP 

Jax ~ i think you are definately too early hun, although some people test early and show BFPs i've known others who have tested neg up to day 14 and still gone on to get BFPs. Try not to worry and loads of luck to you too.

Here's the link to the 2ww thread......you're all very welcome to join the others chatting there.

Take care, Lizzy xxx

Ooops....nearly forgot the link!! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48592.70.html


----------



## ks123

Jax

Sorry to butt in, but I just want to say that you've tested too early. The other girl who tested after 10 days and got a BFP, had 5 day blastocysts implanted. That means that hers were already 3 days further advanced that your 2 day old embie. Give it until next Wednesday.  

I understand how much you want to test as I had e/c and e/t on the same days as you and I've been following your 2ww diary. 

Good luck!
Katherine


----------



## fairycake

I am so so so happy.  I tested early, wednesday infact, and it was positive, also tested yestd and positive again.  But this morning I got some bleeding and I was so upset but when ARGC rang after blood test, they said levels were so good and not to worry, have been cramping all week too.  But for now def a happy bunny! And thankful to God.

Tigger - How are you?!

Jax - I really think you have tested way too early so hang on!

C.M.S - Well done!!!

Michelle - Hope you test positive.    

I am posting on bun in oven thread.  Lots of love to you all.  Be positive.  Will check to see how u guys are doing.

Love
Fairycake


----------



## C.M.S

Hi again,

To all those testing early and read my post, Katherine is right. I did have day five blastocysts transferred so all thay had to do was hatch & implant rather than keep dividing for another few days so they were ahead in the time stakes.

The reason was I only ever planned on single transfers so they cultured longer to find the strongest but I did risk loosing them. (I was worried about the multiple birth thing in the early days cos I,m quite petite).

Although 8 out of 14 went to blast stage, after the first single transfer came back with a negative result, the nurses talked me round and said I was really cutting my chances and to reconsider so I did and had another FET last August with 2 X Blasts which was also negative and third time lucky!

This time, my Crohns disease also flared up 3 days after transfer and was so washed out with rectal bleeding and my immune system must,ve been raised to set it off (after 9 years of no symptoms!) that my GP said there was less chance I would fall pregnant if my inflammatory bowel disease had become active!

I had it in my head that if my immune system was raised it would reject the embryos!

I only tested early too on impulse as there were two in the pack!

This time, symptoms wise, the only way I felt different was the occasional lightheaded moment (thought I was anaemic with the rectal bleeding though)!

Was shocked to death when got   and still not got my head round it and can,t get too excited as it,s such early days!

With all my past treatments I have had 7 BFN,S and know what,s it,s like so just want to send my best wishes to all.

to you all!

Love,

Catherine x


----------



## Lolalocks

Going to go and check that site out now - thanks.  What a s**tty day I have had.  Work is so crap at the moment and made worse by all the wondering.  Can't stop the tears flowing today  Does anybody else have days like this?  I know it's very early days for me yet as not been ttc for long at all but still can't help being really worried.  Imagined loads of pregnancy symptoms but think they are just that - imagined!  I am now 3 days late but have done 2 tests and both showed BFNs.  I have been as regular as clockwork since stopping taking my pill a year ago....have done ovulation tests for 4 months and only detected a surge once.  Didn't detect it this month but had lots of BMS despite this.  Late period and no surge - could this be a sign of PCOS or am I being paranoid?  Help! It's driving me mad. 
Lolalocks x


----------



## jadefield

hiya i read your message and i agree i would love to have pregnancy symbols me and my boyfriend have been tryin for eight months and eveymonth i make my self believe that i have signs but i don't i really want this i cant wait,  i would love to be pregnant the other day for a few weeks i have had pains in my breasts i went to the doctors and they said i might have a chance that im preganant it was negative cause to early to tell im due on next week so it only been 2 weeks 2 three weeks so i have 2 wait 2 next week but i would love to no now i really hope i am thats my lifa and dreams,

i have been told it takes a year for my pill to wear off but i have been off it for eight months.......

thanks email back please.................

*post edited by moderator


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I found this! Don't know if anyone will be interested but here goes!
http://www.babysnark.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/early-pregnancy-symptoms.asp

* This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk
or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LadyMoonlight

Before I tested, my symptoms were:

slightly sore boobs (from about day 20 of my cycle)
AF pains (from the same time - much earlier than usual for me.  They persisted for the rest of the cycle and I'm still getting them!)
tummy aches, quite bad on occasion
Brown spotting  - for a few hours on the day my AF was due.  It stopped after a day.

Sickness and nausea kicked in a few days after I got my BFP and feeling really really ill now.


----------



## Nicole P

hi everyone,

I haven't had implantation bleed, does everyone have it who gets BFP
Nicole
xx


----------



## ophelia

Hi Nicole!

I never got an implantation bleed and I'm 7+2 weeks today and still haven't had any bleeding.(which is a good sign so please stay that way) 
Hope you get your longed for BFP. Good luck!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Essex Girl

Hi there

Can I join you as I'm on my 2ww now - I had IUI (was supposed to be IVF but downgraded due to poor response) last Weds, but I'm not very optimistic because of my age and only 2 eggs.

Regarding tests, my SIL says she didn't test +ve for her last baby for about a month even though she recognised the symptoms and hadn't had an AF, so you can have a false -ve.  Someone else I know had a light AF at the beginning of each of her PGs, so you can get all sorts of results.  I have had a couple of very pale BFPs but gone on to have AF within a couple of days (a heavy one, so there's no doubt that it has failed).  Hope this is of some help.

When I have had the BFPs, I have had implantation symptoms about a week after the IUI/EC - feeling ravenously hungry is one I remember, and I did feel sick once for a couple of days.  No symptoms so far this time, though I have felt quite tired in the last few days, but that could be due to other reasons.  Will just have to watch this space and wait...

Anyway, good luck to all of you out there on the 2ww and loads of babydust to us all

love Essex Girl


----------



## anna1971

Hi everyone,

I am new to this site. Am 34 years old and on my third IVF attempt in one year, and what a year! the worst of my life! (first attempt stopped on day 5 of stimulation due to sudden hormone level drop, freak result according to the clinic, 2nd attempt in Feb in a fresh cycle and one embryo put back (wanted two, but doctor pushed for one!) started bleeding heavily 7 days after the transfer.  

Now on my first frozen cycle, 2 embryos put back. Have to do pregn. test on monday the 19th of june. Have been very very bad, did a pee test this morning and negative. feel awful, should never have done it. Have NO symptoms whatsoever, not a single one. Is this normal? I guess there is no way I could be pregnant now after a negative test. don't know how to get through to monday......


as.


----------



## ceebs

Oh you poor thing hun...

I'm testing on the 20th, and although tempted to test early just can't bring myself to do it yet - think I'll even struggle on the 20th unless period already started!  I'm dreading it!
As for your test, I've heard alot of people on the site that sometimes the hormone levels aren't high enough to detect even if you do have a positive so try and keep your spirits up.

Symptoms - another 'classic', it does seem that each person's different here.  I've had a few what you could call 'symptoms' - but are they?  I'm going loopy !!!  Spoke to my friend last night who's always got pregnant 'at the drop of a hat' - and apart from slightly sore boobs she's never had any other symptom - suppose we're all different but doesn't help much eh?

Looks like you've really had a rough ride with 3 attempts in one year, bet you don't know if you're coming or going.  

Anyway, wish you all the best and try to keep positive

Ceebs xxx


----------



## anna1971

Ceebs,

Thanks for good words!!! Really hope it goes well for you on tuesday!!! I know you are right, you never know, I guess we are all going mad looking for symptoms. Have decided never to take early tests again, just a waste of money and more worries. In the meantime will try to forget about everything today and cheer for England in the world cup.

xxxx as. manchester


----------



## *Mel*

God i can't believe how many times i looked at the symptoms list(page 1)***


----------



## clarejane

Hi this is my first time on here, I am due to do my test tomorrow, Im feeling quite low its my first attempt at icsi. I have had some pains which are like period pains and some brown discharge. Is this normal ??



Sue MJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're all guilty of it, in our 2ww - as we know we have our lovely embies on board, we assume that our bodies will suddenly start kicking out all the pregancy hormones and we should all be feeling something 'positive' to say 'YES' we're definately pregnant!
> 
> Well, I've been trying to think a bit logically about this (OK, have the occasional blip - where logic just goes out of the window!). Lets face it, we have our embies put back between 2-5 days post EC, well the day of EC, is classed as the day of Ovulation, so you then need to allow 6-10 days post ovulation, for the embies to implant (or there abouts anyway!). Once implanted, it's not suddenly going to produce mountains of hormones, these will build up over the coming weeks, or months, at which point you may then expect the various symptoms (bare in mind, many women don't experience any symptoms at all!).
> 
> I think we are all so desperate for some sign, that our imaginations run wild, we analyse every twinge, every bit of tiredness etc......
> 
> So, not sure if this is helping anyone, but I've found the following information about Early pregnancy Symptoms, which I think has to be the most down to earth stuff I've read;
> 
> *Q: What are typical early pregnancy symptoms and pregnancy signs? Can I feel the pregnancy signs and symptoms before missing my period?
> 
> Many women have typical pregnancy symptoms even before they miss their period. However, most of the typical pregnancy symptoms and signs are directly related to the pregnancy hormone hCG. Small amounts of hCG enter the blood stream several days after implantation, about 8-10 days after ovulation. Thus, typical pregnancy symptoms typically do not appear until the hCG has reached sufficient levels which is about 1-2 weeks after you miss your period (3-4 weeks after ovulation, or 2-3 weeks after implantation), at a time when the hCG has risen enough. Nothing will really confirm a pregnancy except a positive pregnancy test.
> The first symptoms and the time of their appearance are listed here:*
> 
> 
> Temperature drop (dip) on Implantation day
> Implantation bleeding or spottinga slight staining of a pink or brown color on average 8-10 days after ovulation))
> Lower abdominal cramps
> A positive blood HCG pregnancy test: About 10 days after fertilization/ovulation
> An elevated bbt curve for 15+ days without a menstrual period
> A missed menstrual period (amenorrhea):
> A positive urine pregnancy test (HPT): As early as 10-14 days after ovulation/fertilization or 3-4 days after implantation. The more sensitive the HPT the earlier the pregnancy test will be positive.
> Nausea: as early as 2-4 weeks after ovulation (BrJObGyn 1989b;96:1304)
> Nipple or breast tenderness: 3-4 weeks after conception
> Fatigue: 3-10 weeks after conception
> Vomiting: 3-10 weeks after conception
> Food cravings: 1-2 months after conception
> Frequent urination: usually after 1-2 months
> Softening of cervix: usually not before 6 weeks after LMP
> Constipation: later on
> Lower back pain: later on
> Darkening of areola (breast nipple): After 14 weeks
> Fetal heart beat on sonogram: 8-9 weeks after conception
> Fetal movements: 16+ weeks after conception
> 
> The Link for this site is;
> 
> http://www.babymed.com/docs/english/21.asp
> 
> Hope you find this useful - so lets stop stressing!!! Remember everyone is different and there are many pregnant people that were convinced they were not pregnant and thought af was about to arrive any moment!
> 
> Take care all,
> 
> Love,
> 
> Sue


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Anna, 

Sorry i only just checked this thread, dare i ask how you got on ??
I have got 2 frozen embies on board, well i hope they are still there,,,,not so sure as the frozen rate is so much lower...
I am 35 and this is my second attempt, working myself up for the next IVF try as i don´t feel any thing at all. But still trying to be bright and positive, i find this site very helpful.

Hope you´re ok.

Sarah
xx


----------



## MackLM

Hey all, 

This is my 2nd ICSI (1st in May/June, BFN bled on day 11).  First time round I got a little obsessed with FF and so I decided this time, to not let it all take over my life so much...

But on Day 11 again and I am going insane!  So feel like I need to be on here with like-minded women!  Feel much worse that last time.  Think it's because I expected it to fail last time, like I wasn't entitled for it to succeed on our 1st go and that it was a trial run.  But the pressure is on big time now as I produced more eggs (16 as opposed to 8 last time) and although I had a day 3 transfer, 2 of our embies got to blast and were frozen (1 not so good quality).  This did fill me with some hope as to the ones on board hopefully getting to blast also.  But what has really dashed my hopes and is causing me to constantly cry and knicker-check is the fact that my boobs were really sore - and now they're not!    This always happens before AF is due.  They hurt for a few days, then stop, then she shows.  So I just feel like she's round the corner.

Have been getting AF twinges and pains in my ovaries (moreso the right one).  Like everyone, I have trawled FF for signs as to what this can all mean and I know it is so different for everyone - but I just wanted to know if anyone else had experienced the painful (.)(.)'s, then a few days before test, the soreness had disappereared - like they normally do before your period - but you still went on to get a BFP?  From what i've read on this thread so far, it's not a good sign!

I peed in a glass today, ready to do a First Response test... but I just couldn't bring myself to do the test.  As much as I really want to know, it would have only been 83% sure and if it was -ve, i'd have felt worse, that there was no hope at all.  Not sure if i'll have the same restraint tomorrow!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!

Love MackLM


----------



## Flaming Nora

RE: sore boobs - I get these every cycle without fail (think it is progesterone and oestrogen surges) - does everyone else ??


----------



## flowerpot

I can't believe how many times I've read through these postings, every 2ww in fact!


----------



## jome

anyone ever had prickly heat kind of rash with spots on their necks when they got a BFP??

am on day ET plus 6 and itchy!!

thanks, 
jome


----------



## snow jewel

Hi JOme
Forgot to say in my message on 2ww board, yes I've got a slight rash on my tum (upper). Its a little bit itchey, but not much. I got a BFP albeit an early day 13 today!
'Speak' later!
Also for others reading this, I had spotting days 3, 11 and 12, some brown, some red. Thought it was game over numerous times.
Good luck everyone!
Snow jewel xx


----------



## teresas

Hi All

This is my first ICSI attempt & this 2ww is killing me I am so up & down emotional rollercoaster or what
This site is great I am on day 8 from ET test on Friday, its so nice to hear everyone is going through the same at the weekend there my boobs looked like I had a boob job very sore & firm & people commented all of sudden over past 2 days they seem to have gone back to normal & feel my period is due  has anyone expreienced the same - would be nice to hear from people at same sort of stage 
Good luck to everyone on 2ww & fingers crossed

Teresa
x


----------



## lola636

Teresa

Hi and welcome to fertility friends. I don't know how i would have coped up till now without all the support on here. I hope you feel the same. Im on day 9 of 2ww so i totally know what you are going through . With regard to your 'symptoms', you will here all kinds of different experiences and what you describe doesn't sound unusual to me. Try not to read into it too much, some people have no symptoms and get BFP's and others have every symptom going and have BFN's. You dont have long to wait now. GOOD LUCK!!!!!

Lxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teresas

Thanks L for your reply Good luck to you too let me know how you get on when its your test due 
I get quite confused as this is my first attempt my test is 2 weeks after EC not ET where others are 2 weeks after ET  - Is this your first cycle too
Let me know 
T
x


----------



## lola636

Teresa,

Im testing on Monday 30th which is 14 following ET. This is my 2nd attempt following a neg in february. I'll be watching to see how you get on 
Good luckxxxxxx


----------



## jome

snow jewel, congratulations on your (early!)   - well done!!!!!!

teresas - you've got the same dates as me! I also had EC on Fri 13th (lucky for some!) and ET on 16/10 and testing Friday - would have been Saturday, but have moved a day forward... this is my 5th icsi and my boobs usually go down towards the end of the 2ww too - it's something to do with the fact that your body 'gets used' to the side effects of the pessaries/prog.injections, so it wears off.. doesn't mean anything, trust me.. are you pee stick testing, or do you go to the clinic for a blood test? I have a blood test in the morning, will know my result at 3 in the afternoon.. hope we're both Friday 13th lucky!!!  

lol, jome


----------



## teresas

Hi Jome

Thanks for your reply yeah friday 13th lets hope lucky i was the only person in that day for EC but when I went back on the monday for ET there was loadss of people at clinc having EC 
Best of luck to you to I really hope it works for you  -  I am having bllood test first thing Friday & should know result lunchtime so will let you know & you do the same 
Good luck thinking of you

teresa
x


----------



## jome

great!!! join us on the oct/nov 2ww with Tx thread if you like, there's more of us!!!

lol and bfps! 
jome


----------



## darl

Hello ladies. I'm a new member today- and am in day 6 of my 2ww, 3rd time round. Have had very tender breasts and swollen abdomem in fact I actually look pregnant which doesn't help. I'm in pretty much a daze-have gone to work to keep my mind occupied but just had a meeting discussing sales performance and couldn't get the picture of my 4 cell embryos out of my head.  I think I've started to have those fluttery pre mentrual feelings in the tummy - can that happen even if it's worked?


----------



## jome

hiya Darl, want to join the 2wwers on the thread for 2ww? don't worry, anything can happen and be good or bad.. it's a waiting game and it's hard! good luck!  

lol, jome


----------



## jmottie

Hi All

My name is Jodie and this is my 1st ICSI attempt.

I am on day 4 after ET and i had 2 blastocyst put back and i have been feeling quite positive but today it seems to have all got to me and i am now feeling very low.  

I have NO symptoms at all, no pains, twinges, spotting or sore boobies.

I don't think it has worked and i am now panicking how i will cope with a BFN

Has anyone had a BFP with no symptoms??

Thanks for listening

Jodie


----------



## LizzyB

Hi Jodie ~ welcome to FF 

Try not to worry too much, lots of ladies have gone on to have BFPs with no symptoms at all. I'll leave you the link to the 2ww thread....you're very welcome to join the others chatting there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72758.0

Sending you lots of luck and positive vibes 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi Girls - just to add my two pennorth

I had 3 embryos put back and NO symptoms at all on the 2ww apart from drug related boobies and cramps - I too entered the vortex of despair which is week 2 of 2ww

I had my HCG done on day 12 post 2 day transfer and it was 1157 - all three embies had implanted and I didn''t feel a single thing- my lesson is please try not to torture yourself

Having said that, I hope I never have to do a 2ww again

Good luck to you all

Jo


----------



## unluckydeb

Sue I have just been reading about you !!! Wow you are one strong lady . What age where you when you started treatment ? I am in 2ww of cycle 5 and am starting to think if it doesn't work this time(it wil it will it will) we should adopted but bleeding hell maybe we should hang on in there
Debs
ps you son is soooooooooooooooooo cute x


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone im on day 7 after e/t and my boobies are heavy and sore my nips are slightly burning is this a sign of af 
please help me xxx


----------



## Swanalb

Hello,

I am definitively entered the  zone as I am on my 9th day post ET today. I have had stomach acidity, reflux gaugging and burping, for few days now also nausea. Can anybody please tell me if it is a side effect (using Utrogestan vaginal caps.) of the drugs or an early sign saying: "hello there, we are down here!!! "

Congrats to all of  and sypathy to those with    .

Love from Maroon


----------



## Spaykay

hey Maroon

I'm on day 9 after ET too and have been burping and having some acidity, no  nausea though. Nausea sounds like a good sign to me. I'm on my 4th 2ww so have given up looking for signs. Was quite positive but am feeling emotiojnal today and that usually happens 1 week before period.   Not sure if I can take this much longer.

Good luck to you    

Kay xxx


----------



## mummywannabe

Hello everyone,

Sorry if I am in the wrong place but am a newbie so please re-direct if need be.

I have introduced myself on the introduction board but thought this may be better
suited as I am on my 2ww, pregnancy test due Monday.  This is our first cycle of IVF
and I have had a million symptons, AF came on Thursday which doesn't sound good
but other lovely ladies on the site have suggested this does not necessarily mean the
end so I'm hanging on in there.

Good luck everyone   

Tina
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swanalb

Thanks for the answer Spaykay! I wish you good luck this time with all my heart.

mummywannabe: Hang on, anything can happen!

Babydust to all .

Love from Maroon


----------



## Spaykay

Yeh Tina

This is often implantation, so keep your hopes up and good luck to you. I test the same day as you!

Kay xxx


----------



## westcoastgirl

Hi, sorry to crash into this, but am new to this site and have been reading postings most days since ET (1/12/6). Am looking for any advice please. I am testing tomorrow and fear it will be negative. Have had very slight brown discharge yesterday and today, and dread the thought of it being my AF arriving. Going for blood test tomorrow but wont have result till Monday. Will do home preg test tomorrow also. This prob sounds a bit stupid but can I ask if AF arrives in next couple of days, then is that an obvious negative? Thanks for listening. Caz x


----------



## Maisie3

Hi Caz

I get my result today so know how you are feeling - your symptoms don't mean a definite negative at all.......and even if the test shows negative you would need to wait for the blood test to confirm - my clinic says not to use them as they can be inaccurate............however I used a Clearblue yesterday (meant I think to be the most reliable) and I will be amazed if the clinic has a different result.................unfortunately its not the one I want.........

Good luck - really hope you get good news

Gini


----------



## dukester

Hi Girls 

I had 2 blastocysts put back on Wednesday 13th and from Thursday (day 6 )I have had AF pains , the feelings of nausea is unbelievable, I cant eat as much as I was and am drinking about 3 litres of water per day. Yesterday I took my temperature it was 37.1  but no sore boobs. If the nausea would go away I could cope with the rest- Is this a result of the cyclogist surely if it was a BFP it would be too early to be nauseous ??

Dreading going back to work on Tuesday. 

Good Luck to all on 2ww 

Dukesterxxxx


----------



## Praline

I just had a BFP and had absolutely ZERO pregnancy symptoms, no implantation bleeding, no breast tenderness, nothing. in fact, I was convinced it would be negative as I did not feel anything different, despite regularly prodding my boobs and checking my knickers.  So this is to let you girls know that it is probably quite likely for some of us to have no symptoms at all, so my advice is to continue life as normal and not look out for symptoms!


----------



## Ankara

Hi everyone.

When transfer happens, the irritation of the cervix can often cause nausea and vomiting.  I always get an anti-emetic during transfer.  
A friend of mine, had her periods like clockwork every month for 6 months of her pregnancy and had a healthy baby girl.
Try not be negetive, i know it is difficult but being positive, is what your body responds well to.

Regards
Ankara


----------



## molly mo

Thanks Praline, my test date officially xmas day but opted for 27th dec over 24th dec (today)
No symptoms of any kind, not tired,not tearful not overly hungry, no night sweats..had sore boobs but seem to be going down.
Juts keep thinking how can I be pregnant without feeling any different in any way!
molly Mo
x


----------



## molly mo

Well, its the morning of 26th december and have had some blood when i wipe so sure it hasn't worked.No preg symptoms and did have sore boobs but they stopped 2-3 days ago.Customary blood test for me tomorrow morning but don't really see the point.
Molly mo


----------



## rosiebadgirl

Warning: this topic has not been posted in for at least 120 days.
Unless you're sure you want to reply, please consider starting a new topic.
i know it's been over 120 days since this topic was posted in and do you know how i know? cos it's just taken me over 2 hrs to read each post on the thread! it was started in 2003!

BUMP!

i can't sleep and have been trawling the site for answers.

had a HUGE row with himself earlier this evening and i do believe he is sleeping in the shed! 

as a result i am here at 2am looking for anyone who didn't have any symptoms whatsover. on my last ivf cycle i started cramping the day after embryo transfer. this time i have had nothing. just tiredness and lethargy and the occasional tight feeling in my uterus. not pain just a pulling feeling.

i had an 8cell and a 9cell embryo put back on thursday 17th and now it's early hours of monday 21st. i started peeing on sticks on saturday morning. since then i have continued to pee on sticks almost hourly and all have been negative without so much as a sniff of a line, despite my jonathan creek approach.

yes i know it's too early but i can't help it.

to further add to my woes i have had mild ohss too. when i went for the transfer we were able to watch the embies going in on the scan and were then given the picture. that would be lovely if we all wanted to see what one of my ovaries filled with fluid looked like - because that's what we could see!

so i look about 4 months pregnant and have also got the most terrible trumps. by god. you could clear rats from drains! word of advice: don't eat smoked kippers and beans for your tea, girls.

right well. suppose i'd better go and rattle the bloody shed...

who said romance was dead, huh?



rosiebadgirl

xx


----------



## becca

oh hunnie

you poor thing and sorry you had a row...i had a barney with DH on Thursday night its all the hormones and stress of everything......as for symptoms hummmmmmmmmmmmmm i had sore boobies and cramps ..but now just sore boobies at night and feel like AF is on its way.
but many people don't have single symptoms and get a bfp.

just think would people have symptoms if they were preggie naturally so soon ?? (me thinks not)

when do you test ?

xxxx


----------



## rosiebadgirl

thanks becca. 

he's offered me a thousand pardons which, when added to the cup of tea in bed this morning, i have accepted.

officially test day is 31st may but AF will arrive around about the 27th so i will know by then.

i tested again this morning, 7dpo and still nothing.

boo hiss boo.

xx


----------



## bramblebaby7

Hi rosiebadgirl

I haven't posted for a while because I have nothing to report really. I had ET Friday 11th May, with 2 x grade 1 embies put in and had really sore boobs up until saturday - day 8, but they're back to normal now. I had a couple of twinges either side and felt quite tired for a few days, and on wednesday i did look pregnant - swollen really bad, but that is it. I have been peeing a lot more though  Today is day 10 and I am going for a blood test on thursday - fingers crossed!!

Good luck everyone - its driving me crackers not knowing!!  

Love bramblebaby7
xx


----------



## becca

rosiebadgirl

tut tut tut  put those pee sticks away!!!!!!!!!!  
its was to early hunnie................i know its driving you mad but day 7 wont give you any result.....give it a few more days...

as for dh bringing tea in bed arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh tell him he needs todo it everyday now till test day to get full forgivness  he he

i do hope your ok though


----------



## becca

bramble baby 

good luck too xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybemummy

BUMP 

Jenny - this might be the thread whereI saw the breast discharge comment

Siobhan x


----------



## still a mum

just wanted to bump this up 4 others 2 read thought it was interesting x


----------

